# Leeds champ show rumours



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Has anyone else heard the rumours that are going around about Leeds champ show? Someone told me it was going to be cancelled because of floods and the grass not doing well at Harewood, and someone else has said that they are looking to move it to somewhere else this year - Stafford showground was mentioned. I've not seen anything official about this - but wondered if anyone else had, or if anyone else has heard the rumours.


----------



## Doll (Jan 21, 2012)

Havent heard anything on my FB page as few I know will be going. If cancelled it will be put on fosse like the Blackpool one


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh, I do hope not. I love my day out at Harewood.
All my favourite shows washed away


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

LEEDS CHAMPIONSHIP SHOW: There is a rumour going around that Leeds Championship Show is being cancelled. This rumour has started due to a pop concert being cancelled on health and safety grounds. The pop concert, which had tiered seating, which caused problems was to be held on a DIFFERENT PART OF THE ESTATE FROM WHERE THE CHAMP SHOW IS HELD. On inspection by Harewood Staff this morning the ground for the show was perfectly OK. The Committee are due on site on 17th July to set up as normal. THESE RUMOURS ARE TO BE IGNORED. Margaret Hughes Hon.Treasurer. Leeds City and District Canine Association


cross posted


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks Dexter! :thumbup1:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

now go and have a good day xxx


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

dexter said:


> now go and have a good day xxx


You too! xx


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh I do hope it goes ahead, I went last year and met a PF member from here & watched her show her dogs - it was a great experience as I'd never been to a dog show before and I loved it. Am hoping to persuade hubby to take me


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Leeds too far for us to go to Its one of the few champ shows i've never been to.


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

dexter said:


> Leeds too far for us to go to Its one of the few champ shows i've never been to.


Leeds is great and now I live "oop North", I have a lovely drive over the Penines on the A59


----------



## Doguiesrus (Apr 18, 2012)

What date is this and does anyone have an adress? Are us nosy people alloeed to just come for the nosy? Lol x


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Doguiesrus said:


> What date is this and does anyone have an adress? Are us nosy people alloeed to just come for the nosy? Lol x


Leeds City & District Canine Association
Harewood House, Harewood, Nr Leeds

July 27 - Utility & Toy
July 28 - Hound & Gundog
July 29 - Working, Pastoral & Terrier

yes anyone can visit the show. only entered dogs allowed into the show


----------



## Doguiesrus (Apr 18, 2012)

Ooh thanks. Only an hour drive for me. Defo want to go day 3 oh and day 2 and one! Hehe. Hope the hubby off work or its me and the tomtom, sure i can manage that drive without getting lost.............mmmm! X


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Doguiesrus said:


> Ooh thanks. Only an hour drive for me. Defo want to go day 3 oh and day 2 and one! Hehe. Hope the hubby off work or its me and the tomtom, sure i can manage that drive without getting lost.............mmmm! X


lol. enjoy if you get there! pack yer wellies!!!!!


----------



## Doguiesrus (Apr 18, 2012)

Lol yes i think the great british weather is no suprise, wellies seem to be the only think i wear at the minute! X


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

If you get there on day 3, have a wander round to the border collie ring and come and say hello - uusally at least one of us will be wearing a "spellweaver" tee-shirt!


----------

